# createx wicked colors



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

has anyone tried the wicked colors yet? i just found them online and they look good so far!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Reviews I've heard have not been great...it seems it takes more coats for coverage...I just stick to the regular createx and its been pretty good for me.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

While we are on this subject I guess the clear coat is enough to keep the paint on the lure?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

As far as clearcoat....I'd use at least 4 good coats.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Of which kind?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I've used krylon before, but any clearcoat lacquer is fine to use.


----------

